# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Availability of turtle/tortoise as pets in Singapore

## rucixiangfeng

Hi, everybody

These days I like turtle very much, but i just saw red-eared slider turtle in market. I want to know is there any other kind of cute small turtle allowed in Sinapore? 

I want to ask where can i get some beautiful & small turtle in Singapore? Is there any turtle market in Sinagpore? I can go to visit. or anybody can tell me where i can buy them? 


Thanks a lot.

----------


## zyblack

Red Ear Sliders and Malayan Box Tortoise are the only ones allowed in Singapore. RES are aquatic turtles and MBT are terrestrial tortoise (lives on land). I have no idea where to MBT though, don't seem to be common in LFS.

----------


## hanz0my

The Indian Star Tortoise looks nice as well....however, from what I've heard its illegal here.

----------


## rucixiangfeng

o, really? what a pity. no wonder that i cannt find any other kind of turtles :Sad:

----------


## Freshman

Hi,
don't think you can find any other type of turtle in Singapore except that Red-Eared Slider.

As for Malayan box turtle, hearsay LFS still need some special permit to sell them. So..perhaps that's why we still hardly see them available. 

Anyway, do note that RES grow big and aggressive.




> Red Ear Sliders and Malayan Box *Tortoise* are the only ones allowed in Singapore. RES are aquatic turtles and MBT are terrestrial tortoise (lives on land). I have no idea where to MBT though, don't seem to be common in LFS.


should be turtle.  :Smile:

----------


## Shaihulud

How about soft shell turtle? Seldom see them being sold in the fish shop nowadays, but people eat them, should be legal. Sometimes you can still see shop selling pnt, usually quite large size, i think those were given up to them by hobbyist.

----------

